# Mini i-pod



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Anyone know any UK based retailers that have in stock? Have been looking for one for a while now, and just heard that the European launch has been delayed due to excess demand in the US :? Most of the mini pods for sale on ebay are from US based resellers, so you'd have to pay VAT +hope they are legit :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey - we probably drive past each other on a regular basis! 

I think http://www.everything-ipod.co.uk had some in, but they don't appear on the site any more, so my guess is that they're either out of stock, or have been told by Apple to stop selling "grey" imports.

A mate of mine bought one from the US, but it didn't work so he had to send it back to Apple US (Apple UK didn't want to know) but now apparently it's been lost in the post, so I don't know what will happen.

I have a couple coming over next week, but they're already accounted for. If anybody drops out, I can let you know... ;-)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hey! you're right! we probably do!

if you do get one, please let me know! i am after one before the marathon next week so i have some mucis to ease my pain whilst im running :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Launch was delayed for 3 months, so you will have to wait.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Can't wait, won't wait!
Have instructed hubby to bring one back - he flies home today via Miami.

Otherwise will have to wait until mate goes to Florida in July!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

pffft waiting is for suckers, me and paula want it NOW! :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> pffft waiting is for suckers, me and paula want it NOW! :roll:


Anyone going to oblige........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Mini has been withdrawn from launch due to supply probs


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

mini ipods are selling like hot cakes in US right now. Work colleague came over this week (from NY) and he tells me almost every retailers are either sold out or have a min 6 weeks waiting list.

In our work, "rumour" :wink: has it that a cetain Business Manger who came back last week from NY had 4 ipods & a set of golfclubs stashed in her suitcase. Novel way to motivate/keep your staff happy!!

Everyone or anyone who flies over to US for business now gets innudated with a shopping list due to the favourable rate.


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Just bought a silver iPod mini here in Berlin. US import for 299 â‚¬ but it's worth it. Looking now fpr a mp3 modulator to conect the iPod with the audi radio....

PS: The US iPods are 30% louder than the european version because of french laws....so get an import ;-)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BerlinTT said:


> Just bought a silver iPod mini here in Berlin. US import for 299 â‚¬ but it's worth it. Looking now fpr a mp3 modulator to conect the iPod with the audi radio....
> 
> PS: The US iPods are 30% louder than the european version because of french laws....so get an import ;-)


You mean that the Europeans are trying to protect you hearing but the Americans don't give a damn about deafness! :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

the americans will just sue Apple in a few years time, because their ipods made them deaf :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

when your ipods turn up drop me a pm - ive got the fix for the european volume issue :wink:


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

you mean the prg "euPOD VolumeBoost"?
Sure you can change the volume but what if you damage the software? :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Apart from having the latest gadget... whats the advantage of the mini ipod over standard. I know its smaller but is that it ?

James.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> I know its smaller but is that it ?


Yep, basically. If you're not THAT bothered about it being a bit smaller, youi're MUCH better off going for the smallest "traditional" iPod.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> hey! you're right! we probably do!
> 
> if you do get one, please let me know! i am after one before the marathon next week so i have some mucis to ease my pain whilst im running :roll:


<off_topic, apologies for hijack> Good luck on your run, (and to anyone else running). I will be watching again....

Have you run it before? Ran it myself in 1998 and 1999, but injured myself training for 2000 and not returned to serious running since (now cycle instead, less painful on knees)

What time u aiming for?
</off topic>


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You mean that the Europeans are trying to protect you hearing but the Americans don't give a damn about deafness! :wink:


Pardon?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

jacTT225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You mean that the Europeans are trying to protect you hearing but the Americans don't give a damn about deafness! :wink:
> ...


Some studies done in France and Scandanavia a few years ago (maybe 15 IIRC) looked at a high incidence of hi-frequency hearing loss in teenage and young adults.... it was put down to excessive levels from walkmans and the like. As a result France brought in legislation that limited the dBA output from such devices when used with earphones and this is generally been adopted by manufacturers supplying to Europe for all European product where there is no specific French model.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


When I got my ipod, I couldn't hear certain tracks (eg some classical music) even when the volume was turned fully up. This was most noticable in noisy areas like the Tube. Since using the Eupod fix, there's been no problem.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

half past four...


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Don't bother with a mini iPod.

Get one of these instead.

http://pcloaded.co.uk/details-1407-portable-dvd-pla.html

arrives Friday.................


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

oooh that does look good, let me know what the battery performance is like!

i beleive thomson have made one that plays compact flash, SD cards, with mpegs on them so u could record say eastenders (if thats your posion) at night, and watch it on the train in the morning!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


I guess the excessive usage of walkmans when you were a teenager, shows the signs to your hearing now! :wink:

The new ipod will be smaller and cheaper! After all who needs instant access to 10k tracks? NOBODY.

From the BBC web site today:



> The latest and smallest version - the iPod Mini - has proven so popular in the US since it was introduced in January, that its international release has been put back to the end of July.


...which means that your ears will stay safe till July! 

Also Giles...a similar DVD player was bought by R1 a couple of months back and looks very similar to this. But this is huge compared to the size of the ipod and not easy to put in your shirt pocket. It is similar to a digital camera...too big and you won't bother taking it with you all the time. But make it small and it will be always coming with you. :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> After all who needs instant access to 10k tracks?


Me, in my car


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> Also Giles...a similar DVD player was bought by R1 a couple of months back and looks very similar to this. But this is huge compared to the size of the ipod and not easy to put in your shirt pocket. It is similar to a digital camera...too big and you won't bother taking it with you all the time. But make it small and it will be always coming with you. :wink:


vlastan - if it was the size of a mini iPod it wouldn't be much good as a viewer for movies. I know the mini iPod is a great machine, just thought it would be good to show you guys this nice DVD tablet player....yum!

Few hours to go. Will report back. Also this machine is great in the car and even has an attachment for it to go over headrests for back seat passengers, or in the glove box etc.
I will mainly be using it on trains commuting or on business trips.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

giles said:



> > Also Giles...a similar DVD player was bought by R1 a couple of months back and looks very similar to this. But this is huge compared to the size of the ipod and not easy to put in your shirt pocket. It is similar to a digital camera...too big and you won't bother taking it with you all the time. But make it small and it will be always coming with you. :wink:
> 
> 
> vlastan - if it was the size of a mini iPod it wouldn't be much good as a viewer for movies. I know the mini iPod is a great machine, just thought it would be good to show you guys this nice DVD tablet player....yum!
> ...


Do you have an invisible lid on the glove box? or X-ray vision? If not, its feck-all use in the glove-box!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> giles said:
> 
> 
> > > Also Giles...a similar DVD player was bought by R1 a couple of months back and looks very similar to this. But this is huge compared to the size of the ipod and not easy to put in your shirt pocket. It is similar to a digital camera...too big and you won't bother taking it with you all the time. But make it small and it will be always coming with you. :wink:
> ...


Don't know about your glove box, but mine opens. Strange I know but you should try it.

Anyone else with a glove box that opens, please let me know.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My glovebox is behind the passenger seat...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

giles said:


> > Also Giles...a similar DVD player was bought by R1 a couple of months back and looks very similar to this. But this is huge compared to the size of the ipod and not easy to put in your shirt pocket. It is similar to a digital camera...too big and you won't bother taking it with you all the time. But make it small and it will be always coming with you. :wink:
> 
> 
> Few hours to go. Will report back. Also this machine is great in the car and even has an attachment for it to go over headrests for back seat passengers, or in the glove box etc.
> I will mainly be using it on trains commuting or on business trips.


When you go to see your customer or a business trip and you use the train, don't you carry a laptop with you? I would expect the laptop can play DVDs as well, so it will eliminate the need to carry this dvd player as well.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

No I don't take a laptop with me. I have a Blackberry for work emails. I don't need a laptop when travelling.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Nextbase DVD Player Features: â€¢ Multi-region - Plays all region DVDs â€¢ Disc Compatibility: DVD, VCD, SVCD, MP3, JPEG, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R & DVD-RW â€¢ Auto/PAL/NTSC System â€¢ Multi-speed FF / RW, slow motion & multi level zoom â€¢ 7 inch TFT screen â€¢ 7'' widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio â€¢ 2.5 hour rechargeable lithium ion battery pack â€¢ Built-in mini stereo speakers â€¢ Full function ultra slim remote control â€¢ Multi-speed FF / RW, slow motion & multi level zoom â€¢ Inputs/Outputs: Stereo headphone jack, composite video and optical â€¢ Dimensions - 20.2 (W) X 15.4 (H) X 2.6 (D) cm

http://image.loaded.com/products/GG1407-a.jpg


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > hey! you're right! we probably do!
> ...


hello! well its the first time im running it, and i am rather nervous, i font think i have done enough training for it, the furthest i have been is about 18 miles. and that was hard!! Not really aiming for a time, just to finish  have managed to raise Â£1047 for charity


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Bad news on the mini iPod front I'm afraid... as I think someone posted previously, they're as rare as rocking horse sh*t, and despite searching high and low in both New York and Chicago, my "courier" couldn't locate a single one, nevermind the several I'd requested!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Bad news on the mini iPod front I'm afraid... as I think someone posted previously, they're as rare as rocking horse sh*t, and despite searching high and low in both New York and Chicago, my "courier" couldn't locate a single one, nevermind the several I'd requested!


i saw a stack of them for sale in bloomingdales but this was back in end of feb/beginning of march so they were probably all snapped up. i went for the 40gb full monty instead, not much size difference in my opinion


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Giles, good luck with the Next Base Tablet DVD player. They were alegedly withdrawn some months ago due to reliability problems. This was a great shame because the idea is brilliant. At the time amazon stopped selling them. Is this a newer, more reliable version? If so I'll get one as well!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Giles, good luck with the Next Base Tablet DVD player. They were alegedly withdrawn some months ago due to reliability problems. This was a great shame because the idea is brilliant. At the time amazon stopped selling them. Is this a newer, more reliable version? If so I'll get one as well!


Apparently the problems have been resolved. I am still at work, but my wife has told me it has arrived at home! I will play around with it and will give a full report in a separate post at the end of the weekend.

Happy Weekend.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

giles said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > Giles, good luck with the Next Base Tablet DVD player. They were alegedly withdrawn some months ago due to reliability problems. This was a great shame because the idea is brilliant. At the time amazon stopped selling them. Is this a newer, more reliable version? If so I'll get one as well!
> ...


Good man. This seems ideal. I want to make up a bracket to support it between the seats on an A4, so can you tell me if it is likely to fit? cabing it to the *** lighter or adding an additional socket should be easy from there!

Look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Bloody amazing.

It is great.

Screen and sound are both very very good. It is the size of a DVD case, but a couple of mm thicker.

Can't host a photo, but I have changed my avatar pic on the left to show the screen.

Wow.

We have an S4 estate so I will try it out in that and the TT and let you know.

First thoughts - wow - everyone must buy one!


----------

